
My lunch with AMP Team after “Google may be stealing your mobile traffic” post - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/i-had-lunch-with-google-amp-team/
======
akras14
Here is the original HN discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12722590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12722590)

------
minimaxir
Don't delete and resubmit posts to HN. This is the third time I've seen this
post in as many days.

~~~
akras14
Guilty, wanted to change the title and give it another go. Didn't expect
anyone to see it more then once.

~~~
minimaxir
HN does allow a small number of reposts; just not with using deletions to hide
that fact.

~~~
akras14
Noted

